

Game Of Life in one line of APL, step by step - Anchor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4

======
ColinWright
An old friend ...

Most submissions have little or no comments - I've marked those that have more
than just one or two ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642628)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4611015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4611015)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3840273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3840273)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3602025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3602025)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3289795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3289795)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279927)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889115)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547655)
: 22 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2210070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2210070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601472)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499630)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041500)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944431)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451923)
: 31 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204042)
: A few comments

